# HOW MANY PENS DO YOU CARRY



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)

On a pen kick of late

I've always carried a pen but lately I'm up to three in my bag or inside jacket pocket

This week

An Aurora Black Mamba .... new pen and I like it for all of my personal writing medium Nib .. ink black Take-Sumi

Noodler Triple Tail ...... for redlining or stand out notes.... #6 NIb ink Red Momiji

Lamy 2000 rollerball ...... contracts and other people pen

Case TACCIA ...... Picked up at Philly pen show .... undecided between leather and the kimono style case. I like leather


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I carry a Maxmadco own as my everyday carry piece. Interestingly enough I got it as part of a kit with am MKII LRRP watch. I have a pelican fountain pen I keep at my desk at home, and a titanium fountain pen I keep at my desk as work.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

Only need one, an AG7 Fisher Space Pen. But I also have a lead holder in my bag.


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

I only use one pen daily which is a Fisher AG7-11 which was a gift from my staff as a replacement for my Mont Blanc that was stolen (which was also a gift)

But I have 2 others with me in my bag at all times. 

One is a Brass Embassy Pen & the other is a Zebra F-701. I carry the Embassy pen whenever I'm off and in casual clothes. I'll update this post with a pic in a few.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

One of more fountain pens (a small Newton with a fantastic needlepoint nib) and one mechanical pencil or lead holder. 

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

I carry one but it is a tactical pen. More for breaking glass than writing. It goes places where knives are not allowed.


----------



## StrangeQuark (Nov 19, 2018)

Sergeant Major said:


> I carry one but it is a tactical pen. More for breaking glass than writing. It goes places where knives are not allowed.


Have you done any air travel with your tactical pen? I've got one also but I'm hesitant to take it through security for fear that they'll confiscate it.


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

I recently got into fountain pens and have acquired nearly a dozen in about 3 months! I carry 2 pens as I like to have a couple of different inks for my daily notes. I don't see the need to carry more than that, though I suspect it may change in the future.
Anatoly


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I carry four. My primary is a Caran D'ache Model 849.

heb


----------



## Occipital Lobe (Feb 21, 2011)

I carry four at work.
A 3-pen case with a rotation of different pens, plus a Kaweco Alu-Raw sport in my pocket.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

I dont carry fountain pens as I fear for ink leak...how do you guys manage to carry and keep them clean and free of leaks?


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

danbranan said:


> Have you done any air travel with your tactical pen? I've got one also but I'm hesitant to take it through security for fear that they'll confiscate it.


I've been carrying tactical pens travelling for over 10 years. I've never had an issue.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## surprise123 (Aug 9, 2018)

Simple, one. Either a Parker 51 factory broad (reversible to XF, ground by myself), Pelikan m400, Lamy 2000, or a Pilot Metro for those instances where cartridges are better.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

I carry four at work (I vary the rotation) plus a Kaweco Sport in my pants pocket.


----------



## Dufffader (Apr 5, 2014)

Depends on the size of my pen case. I have a few and they're typically 3-4 pens and each case has a theme. Urushi, Piston, Vacuum, Pilots, etc. I try to rotate the case everyday or every few days and this keeps the pens used. It was fun for a while, but I think I want to cut down to one or two case of my most used pens.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)

This week

A pair of Dark Ages roller and fountain in leather


----------



## d__emerson (Dec 16, 2007)

'Primary' pen rotates, with Black or blue-black ink.
'Secondary', usually with red ink for markup.
Good mechanical pencil HB in 0.5mm.
Architect's clutch pencil with dry highlighter lead.


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

d__emerson said:


> 'Primary' pen rotates, with Black or blue-black ink.
> 'Secondary', usually with red ink for markup.
> Good mechanical pencil HB in 0.5mm.
> Architect's clutch pencil with dry highlighter lead.


Any photos of the Architect's clutch pencil with dry highlighter lead?


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Usually one.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Currently a Fisher Bullet since my shirts of late lack a pocket.


----------



## ocieb (Oct 20, 2016)

just one fountain pen


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

d__emerson said:


> 'Primary' pen rotates, with Black or blue-black ink.
> 'Secondary', usually with red ink for markup.
> Good mechanical pencil HB in 0.5mm.
> Architect's clutch pencil with dry highlighter lead.


Similar to my rotation, but add in a couple more fountain pens:

Primary FP: blue or blue-black ink (currently a Lamy 2000 with Parker blue)
Second FP: Pilot green ink (Pilot Metropolitan my daughter got me for xmas a few years ago)
Third FP: red ink (Some days it's Waterman, others its a Lamy AL-Star)
Fourth FP: in a "fun" colour (right now it's a Parker 75 with MB goose-down ink, although my Sheaffer Imperial snuck in there - Pilot purply-something)

BP: Parker Jotter/Parker ciselé/Parker 51/Pilot Metro - I need a loaner at all times, so one of those is in there

Mechanical pencil: Jotter/Metro

When I travel it's the same - 3-4 FP's, a BP and a MP. I take a lot of notes in "electronics free" zones so colour coding, either by agenda item or interlocutor makes it super-easy when drafting subsequent reports, and I colour-code my planner/journal, too. For travel, I just make sure that the FP's are nib-up for takeoff and landing, and that they don't use squeeze converters. Any small leaks I've had have been limited to a few drops in the cap with specific pens, so those ones don't go in the travel rotation anymore.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)

Last week it was these 3

I like carrying 1 rollerball for certain contracts and client use



This week I picked up an Aurora 88 Demonstrator Rollerball loaded with a Visconti black refill to go with my Black Mamba loaded with Kon Peki


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)

sorry dp


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Usually one.
Montblanc 220P at the moment.


----------



## mayo1981 (Jan 18, 2009)

These are constant in my rotation, but I have more. 
Rotring 800 and 800+ (pencils)
Baron Fig Click ballpoint
Lamy Pico(my pocket pen)
Lamy Safari ballpoints

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestleyMark (Jan 27, 2018)

I tend to carry three. A fountain pen, a ball pen and a mechanical pencil.


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

I currently carry two pens, two pencils, and three mechanical pencils. All of them fit nicely in my Nock Co Sinclair. 

I used to carry 10 fountain pens in a Brasstown roll-sleeve but recognized how crazy that was to maintain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

Two because one can become zero sometimes.


----------



## hrant (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't carry more than two - for two reasons. First, if you lose the pens, you've "only" lost two. Second, the 2nd pens serves as a backup in the event the first pen runs out of ink in the office. No, I don't carry spare ink with me........


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

I carry only one pen


----------



## Sfroma (Oct 28, 2019)

As I use my fountain pens in meetings, I use 2. One for notes, one with a light orange to star and underline important points.


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ In the pencil case each morning typically four fountain pens are found.

They're in fairly heavy all day. 

Depending on the ink color and the nib size, they're used for different tasks.

Tom K.


----------



## Herb53 (Jun 10, 2014)

I carry one at a time, with another one or two in my briefcase, and rotate those much more often that I rotate my watches. I love my pens and have received many more comments about my pens than my watches. My favorites are a sterling silver ball pen by Tiffany and my Parker Sonnets.


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

While I don't enjoy writing with it, the Fischer Bullet is usually all I carry as EDC. I carry nicer pens for work/meetings though.


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

If it's fountain pens, then three: primary, backup in case of a flow problem with the primary, and a gel ink as a loaner in case someone sees me with a pen and asks to borrow.

I usually don't feel like asking if they know how to use a fountain pen and don't like risking a bent nib from a novice user.

If it's a non-fountain pen, then just one.


----------



## Supes0 (Nov 6, 2020)

2 Parker Jotters. The fountain does 99% of my writing. The ball is for when I have to write over whiteout. I like stainless and chrome


----------



## roatea (Sep 26, 2020)

Short answer is "way too many".

I carry a three-pen visconti case with a rotation. Currently I've got a Sailor King of Pen Pro-Gear, Leonardo Momento Zero Grande, and a Kanilea Pens Haleakala Silhouette. I keep a pen cup on my desk with gels pens and Blackwing pencils. 

Usually there's another pen roll floating around the bag somewhere...


----------



## Olive Mamba (Nov 14, 2020)

Varies every few days, today was the Montegrappa, Sailor kop sakura nagare and my St.Dupont.










Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## drlagares (Jul 13, 2020)

I always carry black, red and blue pen with me


----------



## ArchiMark (Aug 4, 2020)

Usually, keep 2 or 3 fountain pens inked with me in a 4 pen leather case.

Lately, been using either one of my Cross Peerless 125's or Leonardo Momento or Montegrappa Extra 1930 series pen.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

StrangeQuark said:


> Have you done any air travel with your tactical pen? I've got one also but I'm hesitant to take it through security for fear that they'll confiscate it.


I travel with two tactical pens. I've had no issues with them. One is a Fenix the other a Böker. Both Titanium. I had one taken away by TSA, they were polite about it and offered me the opportunity to mail it to myself. So I did. The difference between the ones I travel with, and the one that got taken away were the points. If you have a pen with a retractable ink tip, it's not seen as 'tactical', but if it's a solid tip, and you have to remove the cap to use it to write, then it won't fly (pun intended). The two twistable, retractable ink titanium pens have been with me now for about five years and a couple hundred flights without issue.


----------



## bpanders (Nov 5, 2020)

My backpack/briefcase always has a Franklin-Christoph Penvelope 13 filled with mostly FP, but almost always a Retro 51 capless rollerball as well. To counter my lack of frequent pen filling, I carry a bag with extra cartridges for several brands in case I'm in a bind.


----------



## MAT4150 (May 31, 2019)

Just one.


----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

Supes0 said:


> 2 Parker Jotters. The fountain does 99% of my writing. The ball is for when I have to write over whiteout. I like stainless and chrome


At least one, but sometimes 2. These are the ones I rotate.

Parker Jotter "London Architecture Series"
Parker Jotter "Flighter"
Parker Insignia
Parker 25
Parker 15 "Flighter"
Parker Harlequine
Parker Vector Pencil
Parker Vector Roller
Parker Vector Fountain
Parker Rialto Fountain


----------



## burnki (Feb 13, 2020)

Used to be a few ballpoints and 1 or 2 fountain pens, but the longer I work from home the more pens I ink up! I think I’m up to having 8 or 9 inked at present.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer (Apr 25, 2018)

My colleague gave me this russian fountain pen commemorating a soviet rocket launch. Not the greatest writer, and ink probably dried out, but once I start working on site, cannot wait to start using that pen again!

Otherwise, my coral lamy safari ef is my daily!


----------

